# How much does a Photographer make?



## Chiuy

I know it really depends whether you're a freelancer, etc.
But I'm just wondering if you know the average cost of how much a photography make if you're a freelancer or employ in a company. 

I did a Google research, the average cost for a freelancer is $20k a year?
I don't get how you are able to support yourself with $20k a year and still be able to purchase tons of expensive camera equipment.

I want to major in Photography... but I don't think it's worth it.
And what are the chances of becoming a photographer for those fashion model in the magazine? Only the best gets to be the photographer.


----------



## bigtwinky

I remember seeing a survey done a while ago (CNN, NBC,...?) where they listed the top 10 in least paying diplomas.  Things like Camp Coordinator style diplomas...photography ranked in there as it had an average of 30k salary


----------



## IgsEMT

> I don't get how you are able to support yourself with $20k a year and  still be able to purchase tons of expensive camera equipment.


Thats the problem with the business today... everyone can go into a camera store (not best buy) spend 4grand on camera, lens, flash (maybe) and call him/her self a photographer. Then go on craigslist and advertise that a 12hr wedding will cost no more then $600 after which B&G will get a CD RIGHT AWAY. 
Fashion photography (for magazines) and commercial/product photography is better salary wise. Thats the business and it SUX.


----------



## chmille

A lot of the business is how you are as a person, and what you make it.  If you want to make a lot as a freelance photographer, than chose your area wise and become the best. But yea, with this whole new thing, "everyone with a camera is a photographer" it's a lot harder now.  And I know school is very debated subject, I do have a degree, but yea, there's things I've learned in school that I value a lot.


----------



## Big Mike

> I want to major in Photography


If you want to do photography for a living, major in business.  An average photographer who is great a business is almost always more successful than a great photographer who isn't strong on the business side.


----------



## swoop_ds

What mike said


----------



## dudfc

$20k is less for a photographer, i saw many people earned more than that, but it is really hard to earn a living by photography nowadays


----------



## Leo4

Marketing. Or business


Get a job in marketing and get yourself positioned as their in house photographer. You would be surprised how many companies would love to have a in house photographer thats useful for other things over paying someone to come in. 


And yes, most people can buy basic photography gear and take pictures just as good as a "professional wedding photographer" work cheaper, cut all the bull**** and deliver the product quickly. You hear so many people pissing and moaning about it because its killing their old way of business in which they get to give a total raping to the customer on cost and take forever to deliver the end product. Very few photographers are truely worth hiring at a premium pay rate, even less in the wedding area. 


Got my flame suit on.


----------



## skieur

Chiuy said:


> I know it really depends whether you're a freelancer, etc.
> But I'm just wondering if you know the average cost of how much a photography make if you're a freelancer or employ in a company.
> 
> I did a Google research, the average cost for a freelancer is $20k a year?
> I don't get how you are able to support yourself with $20k a year and still be able to purchase tons of expensive camera equipment.
> 
> I want to major in Photography... but I don't think it's worth it.
> And what are the chances of becoming a photographer for those fashion model in the magazine? Only the best gets to be the photographer.


 
Gee, I have supervised photographers that make much more than $20K per year.  

skieur


----------



## IlSan

20K per year does seem a little low....

Not too sure how it is around the world, here in Asia is you are a good photog. with a name to yourself, trust me, you ain't gonna be having a bad life.

But same with everything - you need to be good, get a lot of exposure, have some connections and yes, absolutely - if your going at this alone (freelance...) you need to know how to run a business (and not into the ground)


----------



## Rekd

chmille said:


> But yea, with this whole new thing, "everyone with a camera is a photographer" it's a lot harder now.



In.


----------



## cnutco

Big Mike said:


> I want to major in Photography
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do photography for a living, major in business.  An average photographer who is great a business is almost always more successful than a great photographer who isn't strong on the business side.
Click to expand...


Yep, with a minor in advertising!


----------



## c.cloudwalker

There is still very good money to be made in photography.

The problem with looking at the average salary is that there are way more retail photographers than commercial ones and among those retail photogs are all the guys and gals who work in Sears/Wally World style studios who make peanuts. You also have all the mom and pop studios that barely make a living once all the costs of running the place is taken into account.

Not to say that all commercial photogs make good money. Some of those people don't. The problem is usually twofold. One is a lack of business sense and two is a lack of creativity. Same as on the retail side. You can be the best technical photog but if you can't sell yourself or/and shoot the same photos as everyone else, you're probably not going to make top money.

Yet, there are companies out there looking for photogs that are not too creative, lol, and are paying very decently. I was once offered a job by one of the major tire manufacturers with a very good salary because they had a tough time finding anyone. Their problem was they wanted photogs who were going to dress in coat and tie and work 9 to 5 because the studio was within the headquarters building and the rest of the employees had a problem with the artsy types...

When studying photography, take time to study all the different things that are done in that business. You'll be surprised by what is out there. Also keep in mind that markets change all the time and that you need to be able to change also.

I used to make quite a bit of money from stock. Now that is pretty much dead.

I also used to make quite a bit of money from selling articles with photos to magazines. That also died when too many people were willing to give their work away just to see their name in print.

All that to say you have to be adaptable. You have to continually research the business to see what new thing works, what old one doesn't anymore, etc. But if you do your homework, are creative, technically proficient and have some business sense, the money is there.

And, btw, same as in Real Estate, location is very important. You are not going to become a well paid fashion photogs, for example, if you live in the boonies of Nebraska...


----------

